# happy hunting



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

happy hunting


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*



dkhntrdstn said:


> They are not made for the shallow water like are WMA'S.So get your **** out of bed early and get out there way before shooting time. So when you have to walk your dam boat from the middle of the pond you are not messing any body else hunt up.Also fishing boat with a v bottom will not do good out there ether.O yea you have to paint the dam thing so it don't shine like a dam coke can out there.


+1 AMEN! :O||:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

The red really accentuates your anger, Dustin. Now we know you mean it.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*



Chaser said:


> The red really accentuates your anger, Dustin. Now we know you mean it.


Seems to help his spelling too!!!!!!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*



Mojo1 said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > The red really accentuates your anger, Dustin. Now we know you mean it.
> ...


Classic! -_O-


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*



Mojo1 said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > The red really accentuates your anger, Dustin. Now we know you mean it.
> ...


 -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

hahahaha! i agree 100%


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

Jimmie it did not help my spelling. LOL.Chaser yes I do mean it.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

dstn :shock: :shock: :shock:

:O||: :O||: :O||: :O||: :O||:


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

Can I at least play my music on the way back in?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*



Stellarmike said:


> Can I at least play my music on the way back in?


You can play any dam thing you want on your way back in to the boat ramp. because I will not hear it over my motor and by time you get in I will be loaded up and gone. :mrgreen:


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

Ha ha. Fair enough. I have never even been duck hunting so I promise I haven't done anything wrong out there.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

**** Dustin you are still pizzed about the dude in his fishing boat Saturday. I commend him on his effort for trying to get to where we were, but we had a hell of a time running MM's in that shallow stuff and there was no way he was getting any closer. I'm sure his legs were burning from walking in that thick mud. I was surprised you didn't go offer to help pull his boat for him and give him a ride over to our spot, I'm disappointed in you Dustin..... :mrgreen: *FOLKS LEAVE YOUR FISHING BOATS HOME.....*


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*



Fowlmouth said:


> **** Dustin you are still pizzed about the dude in his fishing boat Saturday. I commend him on his effort for trying to get to where we were, but we had a hell of a time running MM's in that shallow stuff and there was no way he was getting any closer. I'm sure his legs were burning from walking in that thick mud. I was surprised you didn't go offer to help pull his boat for him and give him a ride over to our spot, I'm disappointed in you Dustin..... :mrgreen: *FOLKS LEAVE YOUR FISHING BOATS HOME.....*


Yes I'm still pissed about that guy. he made me miss some ducks man.LOL If I would have went and helped him I would have dragged his boat to the bank and told him to take that dam fishing boat home and park it for the winter.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

Hey! I was out there fishing! NOT duck hunting. There is no law against that! Besides, you don't own the whole **** marsh!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> Hey! I was out there fishing! NOT duck hunting. There is no law against that! Besides, you don't own the whole **** marsh!


It was not you because the guy was taller then you. You would have steped out and the water would have been over you bold head and plus he had a real dog. not no upland dog. :mrgreen: I know I don't own the hole dam marsh. own 95% of it.LOL


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

Thats Funny.... I had a two guys last year that pushed a bright green v-hull boat a long [email protected] way to get out where I was hunting... In the end I felt bad for them because they worked there tails off and still had to turn around and push it back... the had to quit about an hour before us to get out of the marsh at a decent time. it boils down to know where they will work and wont.... sure makes you sit back and scratch your head....


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

I got a small 12' v hull powered by a 4 horse evinrude that can get me out there pretty far. It is mostly how much weight you put in the boat. A boat that small needs to be as light as you can pack it.

However, I have been out there enough with it I can usually tell when I am going to have issues and hide it up in some reeds. I would never think of pushing the thing. I am guessing after this last outing that guy may be changing his mind about using his boat or what time of year to use his boat. It can be done but with a boat that small, you need a plan B.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*



stuckduck said:


> Thats Funny.... I had a two guys last year that pushed a bright green v-hull boat a long [email protected] way to get out where I was hunting... In the end I felt bad for them because they worked there tails off and still had to turn around and push it back... the had to quit about an hour before us to get out of the marsh at a decent time. it boils down to know where they will work and wont.... sure makes you sit back and scratch your head....


we was 4 miles out. I have never seen them come out that farr before.


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

So i cant bring my pontoon boat to fb or ob!?? sad!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*



jason411 said:


> So i cant bring my pontoon boat to fb or ob!?? sad!


sure you can.just make sure you are out there by 3 because your going need all the time in the day to get out there and back.If i see you on my way back I will pick you up. so you don't die. :lol:


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

How thoughtful of you man!! Im glad you wouldnt let me die haha. I think ill leave my imaginary pontoon at home and just tag along with you guys whenever i can! 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*



jason411 said:


> How thoughtful of you man!! Im glad you wouldnt let me die haha. I think ill leave my imaginary pontoon at home and just tag along with you guys whenever i can! 8)


Sounds good.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*



freepunk said:


> I am guessing after this last outing that guy may be changing his mind about using his boat or what time of year to use his boat. It can be done but with a boat that small, you need a plan B.


I'm guessing he was down at Mud Buddy yesterday having the biggest baddest motor they had mounted up. Since he gonna read post this tonight, I figure in the future he is gonna be looking for Dustin out on the pond and once he sees him again he is going to make doughnuts around him till Dustins' dizzy then blow mud all over him. :lol:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

Tell us how you really feel D.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

Dustin you are a funny dude! In all seriousness I don't really care what a guy uses to get him to and from his spot. I think some people work harder than others for their birds and that I respect a whole bunch. I have walked, paddled, bicycled and motored to my spots, and it don't matter how you get there, just matters you get there. I know the effort some of these guys put into getting birds and I think it's cool.
Oh and Dustin while your ranting about the dude in the fishing boat let's not forget the mcgillacuttys that were in the duck boat with the hyperdrive practicing their driving skills 50 yards from our decoys. Bungeye holes!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

Ya know, not everyone can afford one of them fancy mud motors. Some of us poor a holes have to use outboards. Man I wish I had your money Dustin.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

I feel your anger, some hunter from Utah has ruined two of our hunts. One Saturday he was chasing the birds around, and finally was close enough to a flock, passenger shot one. So in hopes not see him there, last Friday had the geese spotted, he comes from the opposite end, of the boat launch, and has them scattered every were, and then drops of two hunters, and then proceeds to harass the birds to push them to the other two hunters. Must be some newest largest MM motor, can hear it 5 miles away. 10tenner


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

10Tenner:

do you report theses clowns for rallying birds?.... illegal has heck... sounds like a mad house.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*



Mojo1 said:


> I'm guessing he was down at Mud Buddy yesterday having the biggest baddest motor they had mounted up. Since he gonna read post this tonight, I figure in the future he is gonna be looking for Dustin out on the pond and once he sees him again he is going to make doughnuts around him till Dustins' dizzy then blow mud all over him. :lol:


Jimmie let him. Then I will sit there and just laugh and say nice job.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*



Fowlmouth said:


> Dustin you are a funny dude! In all seriousness I don't really care what a guy uses to get him to and from his spot. I think some people work harder than others for their birds and that I respect a whole bunch. I have walked, paddled, bicycled and motored to my spots, and it don't matter how you get there, just matters you get there. I know the effort some of these guys put into getting birds and I think it's cool.
> Oh and Dustin while your ranting about the dude in the fishing boat let's not forget the mcgillacuttys that were in the duck boat with the hyperdrive practicing their driving skills 50 yards from our decoys. Bungeye holes!


I dont care how they get there ether as long as they are not coming out art shooting time and trying to get in then.Yea about that hyper guy that another post I will start up.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*



lunkerhunter2 said:


> Tell us how you really feel D.


I did that why I out this post up.



fixed blade said:


> Ya know, not everyone can afford one of them fancy mud motors. Some of us poor a holes have to use outboards. Man I wish I had your money Dustin.


Trust me you have more money then I do.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

No If I did I would have a crappy outboard on my duck boat.


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

Seems to me someone has a strong desire to hunt and is making do with what he has in order to get there. 
I would challenge Dustin to think back to his early days I am sure he looked a little foolish just trying to do what he loved. At least if this this is the same Dustin I watched miss a few archery targets at Hardware a few years back. Maybe someone who was waiting for you to find arrows should have just got upset got on the internet and cussed you out for not having it figured out. Instead I believe you were welcomed and helped so that it was a positive experience. Everyone is along a learning curve it is unfortunate we don't allow them the same opportunities as ourselves. 
By the way I still use an uncamoed fishing boat with a v-hull and an outboard for my waterfowling. During years I am serious about killing ducks and geese I will shoot 50 geese and hundreds of ducks. Are you telling me if I gat a flat bottom boat with a long shaft motor I will do better?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

OK Mulepacker, stop with the common sense here, some of us are enjoying the hilarity of this thread. 
Come on boys, keep it up -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- o-||


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*



mulepacker said:


> Seems to me someone has a strong desire to hunt and is making do with what he has in order to get there.
> I would challenge Dustin to think back to his early days I am sure he looked a little foolish just trying to do what he loved. At least if this this is the same Dustin I watched miss a few archery targets at Hardware a few years back. Maybe someone who was waiting for you to find arrows should have just got upset got on the internet and cussed you out for not having it figured out. Instead I believe you were welcomed and helped so that it was a positive experience. Everyone is along a learning curve it is unfortunate we don't allow them the same opportunities as ourselves.
> By the way I still use an uncamoed fishing boat with a v-hull and an outboard for my waterfowling. During years I am serious about killing ducks and geese I will shoot 50 geese and hundreds of ducks. Are you telling me if I gat a flat bottom boat with a long shaft motor I will do better?


My younger year for waterfowl I hunted are club or we left the house at 2 or 3 in thr morning and walked a 200+ decoys across the pond with are buckets in tow. So I worked my ass off at a young age and I did it smart. Then about the hard ware ranch I never made any body wait why I looked for my arrow. The last three years that I have shot that course I had no body behind me waiting. first year I shot with a really cool dud up there that help me and I learnd some stuff from him and we had no body behind us. the 2nd year me and my buddy had no body behind us when we was shooting. Last year I shot with a couple people form this forum and we was waiting on a lady in front of us to look for her arrow plus we helped her and that backed every one up. So try that again my friend. You use you fish boat to hunt ducks great. But im sure your not showing up at 7:45 to get a cross a pond that only 3 to 2 inch deep. No im not saying if you get a flat bottom boat and a mud motor you will do better. You will be able to get in to place easier then you would with your fishing boat. But hey you are killing 50 geese and 100 ducks out of that fishing boat. Why would you want to change ?So have a great day and keep trying to think what I have made people wait for?


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

You are right I only waited on a couple targets then I skipped around you as Tom helped you out. I figured you were fairly new on the learning curve no reason to make a big scene of it. It seems you were so caught up in doing your best you didn't even notice me.Then as we sat at the ticket hut by the golf course I enjoyed sharing B.S. with you it was great to see someone so excited about a new passion. I surely wasn't going to ruin there day because they didn't meet my standards of participation. All I am saying is cut the guy some slack, it may have been his first time and I am pretty sure we have all been there whether we knew it or not.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*



mulepacker said:


> You are right I only waited on a couple targets then I skipped around you as Tom helped you out. I figured you were fairly new on the learning curve no reason to make a big scene of it. It seems you were so caught up in doing your best you didn't even notice me.Then as we sat at the ticket hut by the golf course I enjoyed sharing B.S. with you it was great to see someone so excited about a new passion. I surely wasn't going to ruin there day because they didn't meet my standards of participation. All I am saying is cut the guy some slack, it may have been his first time and I am pretty sure we have all been there whether we knew it or not.


Ok if you think it was me. tell me how many people was in my group shooting with us smart ass ? I know dam well I did not lose a arrow up there my first year and when we let people pass us it was because he let them and was talking to me about the shooting and so on. it was not because we had to look for arrows. so you are still wrong.I did give the guy a break. I could have got in my boat and started chewing his ass out. no I did not say a word to him. So I put this post up.So other out board motors guys will not do that crap. is there a problem doing that ?


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

4 you a buddy and a lady (wife I beleive) you shot with Tom. Tom's family was also on the course part of the time with you can't remember any of them shooting though.I did not say you lost an arrow only had to look for a few they could have been Tom's for all I know although I have seldom seen him miss.

All I am saying is don't lump alll outboard motors guys into the same pool and be careful who you decide to chew on, they maybe can teach you a thing or two.

By the way why don't you throw out a post to all those guys who bought a "duckboat" in the last 15 years that know nothing about flight patterns, wind direction, decoy sets, calling, dog training, when to shoot, when to let them pass, how to lead, and so on. It sure is annoying to us guys who are using the same old "fishing boat" we've had for 30 yrs before duck boats and mud motors let every Tom, Dik and Harry in the marsh.
Oh wait a minute I have met some of my best friends from sharing time in the marsh, second thought send them my way maybe I can learn a few things and help them out in the process.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*



mulepacker said:


> 4 you a buddy and a lady (wife I beleive) you shot with Tom. Tom's family was also on the course part of the time with you can't remember any of them shooting though.I did not say you lost an arrow only had to look for a few they could have been Tom's for all I know although I have seldom seen him miss.
> 
> All I am saying is don't lump alll outboard motors guys into the same pool and be careful who you decide to chew on, they maybe can teach you a thing or two.
> 
> ...


Ok your right there was four of us and if you passed us it was because Tom was telling us and wanted us to do that on that target.Im not saying im the best duck out there and do everything right.Trust me I have ripped in to guys before and im not afaird to do it again. I have all told people that they can't kill ducks 100 yards up and let them work the decoys.If I guy come up and ask me to help him with his decoy placement and so on I would be glad to tell him what I have learned over the years of hunting and hunting with others.Like i said earlier that I was not putting all OUTBOARD MOTORS IN THE SAME. there are some out board guys that are smart enough to get there but out there sooner and I passed two of them going out that morning and seen one back at the ramp that after noon.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*



dkhntrdstn said:


> They are not made for the shallow water like are WMA'S.So get your **** out of bed early and get out there way before shooting time. So when you have to walk your dam boat from the middle of the pond you are not messing any body else hunt up.Also fishing boat with a v bottom will not do good out there ether.O yea you have to paint the dam thing so it don't shine like a dam coke can out there.


I am curious. Was this person by themselves and did they end up pulling setting up by you?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*



MEEN said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > They are not made for the shallow water like are WMA'S.So get your **** out of bed early and get out there way before shooting time. So when you have to walk your dam boat from the middle of the pond you are not messing any body else hunt up.Also fishing boat with a v bottom will not do good out there ether.O yea you have to paint the dam thing so it don't shine like a dam coke can out there.
> ...


Yes this person was by him self. he had a dog. no he could not make it by us. plus we had guys 50 yards on each side of us. so there was no place for him.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

So your bichin about a guy that had the respect to not cram in with everyone? This guy can only make it to the middle, hoofs it on foot through the mud, sees there is no room then leaves to go somewhere else........ What an AHOLE! I bet he didn't even get within 200 yards of you.

BTW.... Was this last Saturday? Turpin Unit? Pass the 5th bridge?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*



MEEN said:


> So your bichin about a guy that had the respect to not cram in with everyone? This guy can only make it to the middle, hoofs it on foot through the mud, sees there is no room then leaves to go somewhere else........ What an AHOLE! I bet he didn't even get within 200 yards of you.
> 
> BTW.... Was this last Saturday? Turpin Unit? Pass the 5th bridge?


you can see there was no room before he got close. It would have not been so bad if he would have just turned around and left. but he stood there for a good 15 mins.You are not the first person to call me a ahole and it don't hurt my feelings at all.Yep


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

http://www.neoplanet.com/online/valium/


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*



Treehugnhuntr said:


> http://www.neoplanet.com/online/valium/


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

Actually, I was calling the guy that had the respect to leave you guys alone an Ahole. I was being ficicous. I know, big word for you.

That was me on Saturday. FYI, the only group I could see was on the point. I stopped for 5 minutes to watch and make sure there wasn't anyone in the spot I was heading to. Good thing I did because there was someone there. So I turned around and walked back to deeper water and went on my way. Your welcome.

I will remember to bring my spotting scope next time and stop 600 yards away from "your" marsh instead of 300 yards next time.

BTW, someone couldnt get their MM to start at the dock so I spent my early morning helping them. When we couldn't get it started I offered for them to ride with me but they passed and went home.

Next time I will make sure to arrive in my spot a week before so I don't offend you and your MM. I am curious though how come you waited until Tuesday to post something???? I hope you didn't sit festering over it for 3 days.


----------



## Honkin (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

Isn't public hunting fun? Meen you did the right thing........ Good job!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

yes it is


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*



Honkin said:


> Isn't public hunting fun? Meen you did the right thing........ Good job!!!


Now if I could just figure out how to get my outboard to jump dikes like an airboat! I would be a duck killing machine!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

Dustin take a deep breath and relax a little big fella. mulepacker is in no way trying to attack you. He's telling you to be patient. You're gonna have a heart attack if you keep this up. :lol:


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

4 miles out and people set up 50 yards on both sides. Classic. -_O- Yep them mud motor guys are a professional bunch. Oh BTW, outboards is one word.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

Sure are so many darn complaints on this forum :shock: that i bet i must have done ( or will do ) at least half of them since i started hunting . Wrong boat motor , calling too much , shooting too high , getting a late start ,wrong calling sequence or not the best caller . Done 5 out of 6 of these things already !! :roll: :roll: . I can't afford a mud motor , i will be getting a bigger paddle boat or new boat with a out board , and i may( will ) get stuck , BUT not on purpose for sure !! I may also ( but) by mistake put in too close to someone if i don't see you , as i have already done that in the dark , and also had that done to me . WAY WAY TOO much gripping going on , get out there and have fun . Public land is what it is , so maybe getting a membership in a club is the best bet for some of you .IMO


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*

RobK, Didn't you read the post from the guy that still have all those problems on a lease!!!! It's getting to where you can't get away from them anywhere! :lol:

You boys need to learn to use those idiots to your own advantage, just like I do, I seldom allow them to ruin my hunt, I find a way to flip it on them. _(O)_


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: ATTN OUT BOARDS MOTORS*



dkhntrdstn said:


> Im not saying im the best duck out there and do everything right.Trust me I have ripped in to guys before and im not afaird to do it again. I have all told people that they can't kill ducks 100 yards up and let them work the decoys.If I guy come up and ask me to help him with his decoy placement and so on I would be glad to tell him what I have learned over the years of hunting and hunting with others.Like i said earlier that I was not putting all OUTBOARD MOTORS IN THE SAME. there are some out board guys that are smart enough to get there but out there sooner and I passed two of them going out that morning and seen one back at the ramp that after noon.


haha wow dude you get too worked up over the dumbest things. not everyone is the perfect duck hunter such as yourself. im sure all the ducks in YOUR marsh are flocking into your decoys by the thousands!! we do it for fun, some of us take it a little more serious then others and some of us have to put more effort into it then others, but its the fact that we are out there as hunters enjoying the freedom and right that we have in a sport that we are passionate about. dont lose sleep over something that you have no control over. the guy was doing the best he can with what hes got, and theres nothing wrong with that. FB sucks right now anyways, so its not like the guy cost you the best morning shoot you've ever seen in your life... by the way, i hunt out past bridge 5 in the turpin unit, and im sure its somewhere close to, if not, "YOUR" spot. could you do me a favor? if i do happen to beat you to "your" favorite duck hole, would you please "rip" into me about it and let me know that i have done something to offend you?? i would love to have that discussion with you in person...

p.s. you can kill a duck at 100 yards with the right gun, choke, bullet and lead... and ill be more then happy to demonsrate that to you if you want to come hunt out by me in "your" spot


----------

